# [SOLVED] Creative labs Cam



## Ecocide (Nov 14, 2009)

The model number is pd0040...

ive been searching for like almost an hour now... i cant find it.. =/ any help would be greatly appreciated! :] thank you in advance!

:4-dontkno


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Creative labs Cam*

You can get the driver and software from the creative website. Try the driver below.

*Video Blaster WebCam Plus*


----------



## Ecocide (Nov 14, 2009)

*Re: Creative labs Cam*

Ok, i tried it, thank for the driver btw. i dont know if i need to make a new post or not but while im installing it, it prompts me to insert the device, when i insert it it cancels out of the whole install...? i also tried to install it with the device already connected, and it just cancels out at the same point..?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Creative labs Cam*

Open Device Manager and check for any driver errors.

Disconnect the webcam.

Install the creative driver. After the driver installs connect the webcam.


----------



## Ecocide (Nov 14, 2009)

*Re: Creative labs Cam*

in device manager i have two errors.. the USB camera.. and SM bus controller which i tried before to figure out and couldent. =/ 

Also, i disconnected it, tried to install the driver, and connected it again and it still doesent work...


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Creative labs Cam*

You need to install the chipset driver (sm bus controller) from the manufacturer website.

What make/model PC?

After you get the chipset driver installed you should be able to install the webcam.


----------



## Ecocide (Nov 14, 2009)

*Re: Creative labs Cam*

System Manufacturer	Compaq Presario 061

System Model	EX310AA-ABA SR1910NX NA630

Is that what u wanted to know? If not i can get u somthing else? :]


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Creative labs Cam*

Install the chipset driver below.

*Compaq Presario SR1910NX Chipset*


----------



## Ecocide (Nov 14, 2009)

*Re: Creative labs Cam*

ok, the chipset driver worked fine. but the camera is still doingg the same thing..?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Creative labs Cam*

Is the USB camera still listed in Device Manager? If so uninstall it?

Disconnect the webcam from the PC and restart.


----------



## Ecocide (Nov 14, 2009)

*Re: Creative labs Cam*

i uninstalled it from device manager.. disconnected it. restarted my computer, when it started up i started the driver. when it prompts me to insert device i insert it and it cancels out of everything. lol...


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Creative labs Cam*

Try to install the device from Device Manager.

Right-click the device and update driver.

Point the install to the driver location.


----------



## Ecocide (Nov 14, 2009)

*Re: Creative labs Cam*

I cant figure out how to point it to the location?

i tell it not to do windows update, then install from specific location, then i try to browse but it wont let me pick a directory?? =/


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Creative labs Cam*

Are you getting an error message when the install fails?

Can you post the hardware id listed for the device. (instructions below)



> Open the Device Manager
> Right Click on the Device in question
> Properties
> Details Tab
> ...


----------



## Ecocide (Nov 14, 2009)

*Re: Creative labs Cam*

Nope, no error message, it just goes to desktop..
Okay, i did those, is this what you wanted me to grab? lol 
thanks for this help btw. :]

USB\VID_05A9&PID_0518\5&360AF04C&0&5


----------



## Ecocide (Nov 14, 2009)

*Re: Creative labs Cam*

Bummpo! :]


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Creative labs Cam*

No, we are specifically looking for the VEN & DEV numbers.

See attached:


----------



## Ecocide (Nov 14, 2009)

*Re: Creative labs Cam*

I apologize but im not really sure how to get that?
Could you help me?

under Hardware ids this is all that is there:
USB\Vid_05a9&Pid_0518&Rev_0109
USB\Vid_05a9&Pid_0518

under Device instance ids:
USB\VID_05A9&PID_0518\5&360AF04C&0&5


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Creative labs Cam*

It may be possible to use those id's as well. Google doesn't provide anything searching on those ID's. Maybe someone else here has a better idea.


----------



## Ecocide (Nov 14, 2009)

*Re: Creative labs Cam*

I hope so. i dont understand why this is so difficult to figure out. =P thanks for ur guys's time btw.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Creative labs Cam*

Appears to be this driver from Creative: http://support.creative.com/Products/product_list.aspx?catID=218&CatName=Web+Cameras#

Left column choose Live! Cam/WebCam Series...in the right column choose WebCam Mini


----------



## Ecocide (Nov 14, 2009)

*Re: Creative labs Cam*

Ok, i followed those instructions and started it and it tells me "Please do a full CD installation of webcam control before running this patch." and then it gives me the option to press "ok" and then cancels out.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Creative labs Cam*

There are two files.

http://support.creative.com/downloads/welcome.aspx?nLanguageLocale=1033&nOS=10&nDriverType=3#type_3

Click "show details"....in the details is a link for the program.


----------



## Ecocide (Nov 14, 2009)

*Re: Creative labs Cam*

Ok, i went to:

http://support.creative.com/Products...e=Web+Cameras#

and followed those instructions. clicked "show details" and downloaded the thing from the link and also clicked where it says download in red.

i install one, and then when i try to install the other it says if i want to uninstall the other b4 i install it. i tried. yes and no.
After that i restart my computer and when it boots it still acts like it cant detect the device. and still error in device manager. :[ lol.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Creative labs Cam*

I don't know what else to say. The link in the details field is supposed to be the main program and the 1st link that I sent is the update to the program.

Creative drivers leave a lot to be desired and that is an old outdated camera. The best solution would be to simply use the installation CD, but it doesn't appear that you have one. Your next option would be to contact Creative and see if they can supply one. But the cost will likely be 1/4 - 1/2 the cost of a new cheap camera.


----------



## Ecocide (Nov 14, 2009)

*Re: Creative labs Cam*

Okay. no problem. thank you for your time. :]


----------

